# Hedge Leveling Tip



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I've started trimming my Lilac hedge at night with my laser level that I use for carpentry.

Instead of trimming and standing back for a look, only to trim the whole thing lower to match low spots (and then repeat that again), I can now trim the hedge perfectly level in under 10 minutes.

I also use the laser plumb line to make the sides perfectly vertical. I prefer the boxed look.

If you have a laser level and neighbours who already understand that you're obsessed, try it out. :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice tip, I like it!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> I've started trimming my Lilac hedge at night with my laser level that I use for carpentry.
> 
> Instead of trimming and standing back for a look, only to trim the whole thing lower to match low spots (and then repeat that again), I can now trim the hedge perfectly level in under 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


Can you please share some pictures of your square hedges? I think I am going to be going down that road. Might take several years to grow them.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Here's google street view from just before we bought the house. The bushes were in pretty much the same condition when we moved in.



And here are the hedges now. The top corners are the slowest to achieve a nice uniform density, so I have to slightly round them to promote more off shoot growth. Now that I've reached my desired height, it's just about coaxing the corners into a nice thick canopy.

This growth and trimming took 2.5 years.


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

I've used string with a line level as a guide before for long hedges, but this is an even better idea.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

glenmonte said:


> I've used string with a line level as a guide before for long hedges, but this is an even better idea.


I've done that before too - but we both know how easy it is to cut the string.

The great thing about the laser is there's no trying to eyeball the string line front to back on the depth of the hedge. As you cut, the laser line moves with you. If you see red light, cut it off. :thumbup:


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

Just not having to tie off a string is going to save 15 minutes (each time, too, for when it gets cut). The vertical is a huge help too. If I were to do it, I'd use the laser.

Glad I went to a rounder look for most shrubs, and no longer have hedges, though.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> If you have a laser level and neighbours who already understand that you're obsessed, try it out. :lol:


I am really looking forward to seeing someone magnetically attach a laser level to their lawn mower to ensure their lines are absolutely straight.

I do not have a laser level, so I am counting on *someone* on the forum to deliver on this. Photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

hmm, could put your laser level on a tripid,... with a rubber band around the button... too bad mine is not strong enough to light up that far, especially durring the day light.


----------



## Airshow (Oct 23, 2017)

This is shear brilliance! Thanks for the great idea.


----------

